# remington model 48 sportsman



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

hey i just bought a remington model 48 sportsman and i heard you need to adjust a friction ring to shoot light loads or heavy loads , it shoots heavy loads and ejects them great . but when i shoot light loads it wont eject them so i was wondering how you change the rings thanks.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

and does anyone know if a 1100 or 1-87 barrel will fit on it , thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The 1100 barrels will not fit on this gun. I would suggest doing a simple net search to get more info on proper settings and assembly and lubing of the gun to function the way you do. Lots and lots of threads giving very detailed info that you are looking for along with many threads having pictures to help a new owner get it right!


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the Sportsman 48 and love it! I also had issues a few years ago with light loads not ejecting. which lead to a new gun. But after taking it in to the outdoorsman for a good cleaning and once over found out that the recoil spring on the outside of the magazine tube needs to be cleaned very well, and lubricated very well. I was told and highly recomend BREAK FREE. Works great now. awsome pheasant and grouse gun. would buy another with a different choke in a heartbeat.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i got it taken care of i called remington and the friction ring needs to be removed to shoot light loads and it is inside the ring that goes around the magazine tube


----------

